# Are 6-pin to 8-pin adapters safe for GPUs?



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, I wonder if I could use a 6-pin to 8-pin adapter and if it safe. I found differents arguments about this subject. For example, the XFX rx570 incluides this adapter, but some people say that the adapters are dangerous. I want to buy a MSI rx570 armor but my psu just have 6 pin.

Thanks!


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 22, 2020)

Both 6-pin and 6+2-pin PCIE power connectors have the same number of power and ground wires so there's no issue with using an adapter.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Both 6-pin and 6+2-pin PCIE power connectors have the same number of power and ground wires so there's no issue with using an adapter.


It's great to hear that because I read that there a fire risk, and I was afraid of using it


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2020)

No problems, the +2 pins are just grounds IIRC. Hell, I've ran a HD 3870 X2 with an old 300W PSU back in the day with a lot of adapters.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> No problems, the +2 pins are just grounds IIRC. Hell, I've ran a HD 3870 X2 with an old 300W PSU back in the day with a lot of adapters.



 In my case I want to use it with a Seasonic 400w (ss400es). Do you think it´s fine? My cpu is i5 3550 (77w)


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Hell, I've ran a HD 3870 X2 with an old 300W PSU back in the day with a lot of adapters.


You are a very brave soul.


dexgo10 said:


> In my case I want to use it with a Seasonic 400w (ss400es). Do you think it´s fine? My cpu is i5 3550 (77w)


I would be reluctant with a 400w PSU. It *might* work but you have absolutely no headroom for additional draw or overclocking if you do. I'd be worried about it if I were you.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> In my case I want to use it with a Seasonic 400w (ss400es). Do you think it´s fine? My cpu is i5 3550 (77w)


There shouldn't be problems with RX 570.

I had an E6400 @ 3.4GHz back then with that HD 3870 X2, I can't even understand how that old HEC 300W ran it without problems. I later upgraded the GPU to a HD 4890 @ 1040/1145, also ran flawlessly.

I don't recommend doing anything similar though. 

E: I also had a Pentium G3258 @ 4.7 @ R9 290 with a XFX 430W PSU, no problems also with that.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> There shouldn't be problems with RX 570.
> 
> I had an E6400 @ 3.4GHz back then with that HD 3870 X2, I can't even understand how that old HEC 300W ran it without problems. I later upgraded the GPU to a HD 4890 @ 1040/1145, also ran flawlessly.
> 
> I don't recommend doing anything similar though.


Just because it didn't explode for you, doesn't mean it won't explode for someone else. The bottom line is that it might not be safe to do that, which is my point. We're not talking about a maxed out quality PSU here, we're talking about maxing out a cheap PSU. The results could be catastrophic. Why tempt fate?


DR4G00N said:


> Both 6-pin and 6+2-pin PCIE power connectors have the same number of power and ground wires so there's no issue with using an adapter.


8-pin has the same number of power pins, but it has two more ground pins than a 6-pin PCIe power connector. The adapter works because the extra two pins can be grounded, but your current carrying capacity is reduced in comparison. If a connection is loose, you could start a fire under heavy load. The point of the extra two ground pins is to distribute the current against ground.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> There shouldn't be problems with RX 570.
> 
> I had an E6400 @ 3.4GHz back then with that HD 3870 X2, I can't even understand how that old HEC 300W ran it without problems. I later upgraded the GPU to a HD 4890 @ 1040/1145, also ran flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Yours psu´s rocks!  Well now I think that I can try with the adapter. What´s the worst scenario, if something goes wrong?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> What´s the worst scenario, if something goes wrong?


Worst case scenario is that you could destroy hardware or start a fire. It's your risk.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Both 6-pin and 6+2-pin PCIE power connectors have the same number of power and ground wires so there's no issue with using an adapter.





Chloe Price said:


> No problems, the +2 pins are just grounds IIRC. Hell, I've ran a HD 3870 X2 with an old 300W PSU back in the day with a lot of adapters.


Well, no, you're both wrong.  6 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 75 watts.  8 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 150 watts!


dexgo10 said:


> but my psu just have 6 pin


Sometimes, we should listen to what our hardware is trying to tell us.


dexgo10 said:


> Seasonic 400w (ss400es)








It looks like it has 17 amps (204 watts) available for the GPU.  Rather disappointed that they didn't use a 6+2 cable for this PSU.  The PSU should supply you with the power that you need to run your system, (at least what you've told us of it) (hint, hint, fill out your system specs) but Seasonic may have limited your ability to do so with the connectors provided.  W1zzard tested a RX-570 4GB and it maxed out at 180 watts.  If you subtract the 75 watts that the card can pull through the PCI-e slot, that still leaves 105 watts to come through that 75 watt rated 6 pin.  I have no idea if Seasonic has over current protection on those connectors.

Possible solution:  Get a 4 Pin Molex to 6 Pin PCI-Express PCIE and a dual 6 pin to 8 pin PCIE so you can pull some from the molex connector as well.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> You are a very brave soul.
> 
> I would be reluctant with a 400w PSU. It *might* work but you have absolutely no headroom for additional draw or overclocking if you do. I'd be worried about it if I were you.



I´m a rookie in oc, so I won´t do that. I calculate the load wattage of my pc with the rx570 and it gave me between 332w and 345w. It´s safe?


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 22, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, no, you're both wrong. 6 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 75 watts. 8 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 150 watts!


Electrically they are the same, Three +12V & Two Ground + One Sense wire. The extra pins on the 6+2 are a second sense and a third ground. 6pin = one sense shorted to ground, 8pin = both sense pins shorted to ground.

Basically 6 & 8pins are one and the same and can of course carry the same amount of power.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, no, you're both wrong.  6 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 75 watts.  8 pin PCIE power cables are rated for 150 watts!
> 
> Sometimes, we should listen to what our hardware is trying to tell us.
> 
> ...



Oh, I think it could be work only with the 6 pin to 8 pin, but I don´t know nothing about psu´s. 

This is my full system specs: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/

I found that the power consumption is 330w and I worry about it, these are real watts?




What do you think?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 22, 2020)

i would just save some $ and get a proper wattage psu so u dont have to worry about this again in the future.  550-650w will do fine and last a cpl of builds if you upgrade down the road.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i would just save some $ and get a proper wattage psu so u dont have to worry about this again in the future.  550-650w will do fine and last a cpl of builds if you upgrade down the road.


That is the best option, I know, but the prices in my country are too high. For example, only the 6 pin to 8 pin adapter cost me 14 dollars.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 22, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> That is the best option, I know, but the prices in my country are too high. For example, only the 6 pin to 8 pin adapter cost me 14 dollars.


Save imo, Canadian prices are crap for hardware too. Better a long term investment rather than a quick fix


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 22, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Save imo, Canadian prices are crap for hardware too. Better a long term investment rather than a quick fix


You got a point there, but I really don´t know what is the real risk with the adapter


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 22, 2020)

I use an adapter myself but my 12v rail can supply enough to allow me to use the 6+2 pin adapter - been using it for 8 months with no issue but it is a quality OEM supply. Some supplies, particularly cheap ones won't be safe supplying 150w through that single rail with an adapter on it. 

A good example of a supply that can use the adapter is the Seasonic one posted above.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 22, 2020)

The issue is "some" adapters are crap.  But if it can be avoided, do not use one. Its just one more connection that can degrade over time. I have used them with 90 degree in a tight case but I try to avoid them.

Now you see power supply companies that split two to make 8 out of six. In that case the manufacture has done it, not some sweat shop in china


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> Hi, I wonder if I could use a 6-pin to 8-pin adapter and if it safe. I found differents arguments about this subject. For example, the XFX rx570 incluides this adapter, but some people say that the adapters are dangerous. I want to buy a MSI rx570 armor but my psu just have 6 pin.
> 
> Thanks!


There's a lot of info to go around, but the short answer, as many have said already: You'll be fine as long as your power supply has the wattage your system+GPU needs.



dexgo10 said:


> In my case I want to use it with a Seasonic 400w (ss400es). Do you think it´s fine? My cpu is i5 3550 (77w)


With this PSU and the CPU/GPU combo you've stated you'll be ok. I would recommend a 550w or 600w to give yourself room to upgrade, if you have not already bought the PSU.


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 23, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I use an adapter myself but my 12v rail can supply enough to allow me to use the 6+2 pin adapter - been using it for 8 months with no issue but it is a quality OEM supply. Some supplies, particularly cheap ones won't be safe supplying 150w through that single rail with an adapter on it.
> 
> A good example of a supply that can use the adapter is the Seasonic one posted above.


I trust in the brand, but the only thing risky is that my psu has seven years



Jetster said:


> The issue is "some" adapters are crap.  But if it can be avoided, do not use one. Its just one more connection that can degrade over time. I have used them with 90 degree in a tight case but I try to avoid them.
> 
> Now you see power supply companies that split two to make 8 out of six. In that case the manufacture has done it, not some sweat shop in china



yes, that´s a big issue, because a crappy cable could ruin some component of the pc



lexluthermiester said:


> There's a lot of info to go around, but the short answer, as many have said already: You'll be fine as long as your power supply has the wattage your system+GPU needs.
> 
> 
> With this PSU and the CPU/GPU combo you've stated you'll be ok. I would recommend a 550w or 600w to give yourself room to upgrade, if you have not already bought the PSU.


I don´t buy the psu yet, I was looking for information today and I read that the efficiency of the psu could change over time. Mine has seven years


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2020)

I think you should start with a PSU upgrade first.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 23, 2020)

The wires are not the issue in that cable; the contact rating is.

Those contacts are good for7A; 3 contact to 4 contact is significant; 21 to 28A.


----------



## delshay (Apr 23, 2020)

I use dual 6 pin input to single 8 pin output for years now, no issues. I did find one adaptor that was not fully wired.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2020)

delshay said:


> I use dual 6 pin input to single 8 pin output for years now, no issues. I did find one adaptor that was not fully wired.


 that's doing it the right way but a single 6pin to single 8pin is the wrong way specially if the wire gauge is poor


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 23, 2020)

OK, let's clarify.

The 6-pin connector is indeed rated for 75W and 8-pin one for 150W, they are not equivalent, that's a fact. The reason these adapters exist is because some GPUs which are below below 150W (75W motherboard + 75W PCIe) would be fine with a 6-pin connector but may ship with an 8-pin, so in reality these GPUs would work fine with an adapter. The idea is that it's very rare for a PSU to only have a 6-pin connector and be powerful enough, those would be really old PSUs and modern ones practically all have 6+2 connectors and so manufacturers put 8-pin connectors by default even when it's not necessary.

The 570 is a 120W GPU, that's why they gave you the adapter but a higher TDP card would likely never come with such a thing. Overall it will be fine but you should never use a 6-pin to 8-pin adapter with a >150W GPU. That being said I reckon that's a really old PSU and it doesn't have much power, I would be more concerned about that.



Aquinus said:


> Worst case scenario is that you could destroy hardware or start a fire. It's your risk.



I mean that's the worst case scenario for literally every system.


----------



## cyberloner (Apr 23, 2020)

i just plug in the powersupply 6pin into 8pin slot of rx580 too..


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2020)

It's fine for a card like the rx570. Don't try it with a 2080ti. 

Imagine Molex to 6 pin to 8 pin adapter chains on a 2080ti...


----------



## dexgo10 (Apr 24, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think you should start with a PSU upgrade first.


I know it´s the best choice, but it´s complicated too, in my country I can´t find a reliable brand of psu´s



cyberloner said:


> i just plug in the powersupply 6pin into 8pin slot of rx580 too..


And it´s working fine your gpu?



Vya Domus said:


> OK, let's clarify.
> 
> The 6-pin connector is indeed rated for 75W and 8-pin one for 150W, they are not equivalent, that's a fact. The reason these adapters exist is because some GPUs which are below below 150W (75W motherboard + 75W PCIe) would be fine with a 6-pin connector but may ship with an 8-pin, so in reality these GPUs would work fine with an adapter. The idea is that it's very rare for a PSU to only have a 6-pin connector and be powerful enough, those would be really old PSUs and modern ones practically all have 6+2 connectors and so manufacturers put 8-pin connectors by default even when it's not necessary.
> 
> ...


The gpu that I want to buy, rx 570 MSI, is a 150w. It would be risky, right? because I´m in the limit


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 24, 2020)

Upgrade that PS to be on the safe side i would say.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 24, 2020)

hat said:


> It's fine for a card like the rx570. Don't try it with a 2080ti.
> 
> Imagine Molex to 6 pin to 8 pin adapter chains on a 2080ti...


I got 2 Molex to 8 pin PCI-E adapters with my Zotac 2080s...I was shocked..fo reals...shocked








						ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER AMP 8GB GDDR6 256-bit Gaming Graphics Card, ZT-T20820D-10P - Newegg.com
					

Buy ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER AMP 8GB GDDR6 256-bit 15.5 Gbps Gaming Graphics Card, IceStorm 2.0, Strong Overclock, Freeze Fan Stop, PowerBoost, Spectra Lighting, 16+4 Power Phase ZT-T20820D-10P with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh my... that's bad


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 24, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> The gpu that I want to buy, rx 570 MSI, is a 150w. It would be risky, right? because I´m in the limit



Your problem is not the adapter, on paper everything adds up fine but PSU is old and lacks power.


----------



## cyberloner (Apr 24, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> I know it´s the best choice, but it´s complicated too, in my country I can´t find a reliable brand of psu´s
> 
> 
> And it´s working fine your gpu?
> ...



yes perfectly can gaming.... no plug in no display ..... it is old hack before 8 pin slot come....
if your gpu need more power and you give lower power to it ... it won't damage your gpu anyway... try and test...


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 24, 2020)

dexgo10 said:


> I trust in the brand, but the only thing risky is that my psu has seven years



I know what you mean, if you don't feel safe trusting the age of the supply then a new one might be in order. Better to err on the side of safety.


----------



## blakj4k (Jul 14, 2020)

I have a similar problem. My PSU is 600 Watt so its sounding like a viable option if I were to purchase a card which came supplied with an 6-pin to 8-pin adapter. Also isn't there a way to turn my 6-pin into an 8-pin by way of a molex adapter. I cant seem to find a 'molex to 2-pin' whats my best option?
Asus *P8Z77-V LX2, intel core i5 2470, 8GB Corsair Vengeance, 2 x 1TB SATA HDD + 500GB SATA HDD, Linux Mint 19 MATE.*


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 14, 2020)

blakj4k said:


> I have a similar problem. My PSU is 600 Watt so its sounding like a viable option if I were to purchase a card which came supplied with an 6-pin to 8-pin adapter. Also isn't there a way to turn my 6-pin into an 8-pin by way of a molex adapter. I cant seem to find a 'molex to 2-pin' whats my best option?
> Asus *P8Z77-V LX2, intel core i5 2470, 8GB Corsair Vengeance, 2 x 1TB SATA HDD + 500GB SATA HDD, Linux Mint 19 MATE.*


Something like this? Should work fine.








						AB_ 18cm 8 Pin(6+2) PCIE to Dual Molex Connector Graphics Card Cable Cord Striki  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AB_ 18cm 8 Pin(6+2) PCIE to Dual Molex Connector Graphics Card Cable Cord Striki at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> I use dual 6 pin input to single 8 pin output for years now, no issues. I did find one adaptor that was not fully wired.



6 - Pins are rated for 75 watts
8 - Pins are rated for 150 watts

2 x 75 = 150 OK ...

A 250 pound hoist might be tested at 750 pounds ... that doesn't mean i'd lay under a 400 lb engine while  that hoist was holding it.

I remember the RX 480s with 6 pin connectors ... when they couldn't pull enough juice from the cable, they pulled it from the PCI slot.... few MoBos went down as a result.


----------



## kiriakost (Jul 14, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> The wires are not the issue in that cable; the contact rating is.
> 
> Those contacts are good for7A; 3 contact to 4 contact is significant; 21 to 28A.



This is the most close to the truth answer so far.
MOLEX mentioning 9A MAX specification for their PCI-E female pin.
Therefore 7A as constant current this sounds as very reasonable math.



John Naylor said:


> 6 - Pins are rated for 75 watts
> 8 - Pins are rated for 150 watts
> 
> 2 x 75 = 150 OK ...


6 - Pins are rated for 75 watts
Lets make it amperes,  75W / 12V = *6A* per pair this times three by 12V = 75W  again = three pairs of wires.

8 - Pins are rated for 150 watts
Four pairs of wires (8pin): This is 6A (per pair) times by four =* 24A* times 12V = 288W  (single 8 Pin)

I would expect from NVIDIA to deliver true power specifications about dedicated 8 Pin usage, because the math of 150W this does not have a valid stand point.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi,
Corsair pigtails off 6 to make 8 pin vga cables 6+2 might be only on low end I've only returned one 850w
EVGA doesn't 8 wire all the way from the psu you can use only 6 because it's split 6+2


----------

